# Apple needs a better slogan than "Everything is Easier on a Mac"



## vitaboy (Feb 19, 2002)

Apologies for the volitile subject line, but I wanted to express my point succinctly as possible.

Basically, this thread is an offshoot of another thread I posted in the Mac Hot Topics forum

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13590

To summarize, Fox Sports did a piece on the LA Lakers. Apparently, Shaq banned all non-iPod music players from the Lakers bus because he got sick of all the CDs and tapes and stuff floating around. One player told Shaq that he had an MD player but Shaq responded that "that's not good enough." The Fox Sports team then follows three Lakers as they visit an Apple store to buy their shiny new iPods for the right to ride in the back of the Lakers bus.

That got me thinking, because if it is indeed true that "Everything is Easier on a Mac" is set to replace "Think Different" as the new motto, Apple needs to rethink the whole thing. Does anyone else think "Everything is Easier on a Mac" is kinda lame (even if it is true)?

First of all, it's a mouthful and not very catchy because it seems so blase. I mean, it's 11 syllables! And while ease-of-use is a great point to make, it's not exactly sexy or hard-hitting. 

It's just vague in a feel-good sorta way. It's breaks away from the main reason why "Think Different" was so effective - because while one is a command or suggestion that encourages the consumers *to do something*, the other is merely a passive statement. So everything is easier on Mac! So what? What does that tell a potential customer he or she should do? 

Nike doesn't say, "Doing it is the best way to get things done." They just say, "Just do it." 

Sprite doesn't say, "Sprite quenches your thirst the best." They say, "Obey your thirst." 

Yahoo! doesn't simply state, "Yahoo! is the best place on the Internet." It asks, in a rhetorical way, "Uhh, do you Yahoo!?" as if not using Yahoo! makes you some sort of freak. 

"Gotta step up the technology" (as one of the Lakers says about why he is getting the iPod) or some other slogan asking users to act and to participate is what Apple needs to replace "Think Different." 

"Everything is easier on a Mac" simply doesn't cut it, IMHO. 

"Step up the technology" seems a lot catchier and more direct. It asks the user to *act and participate* in the digital revolution. That is precisely what Apple needs to replace "Think Different." 

I humbly submit this petition for Apple to consider this or other better slogans to replace "Think Different"!


----------



## Hypernate (Feb 19, 2002)

In MY honest opinion, if it works, don't fix it.

'Think Different' works, and expresses the feelings of so many mac users. Why do we use macs? To think different.

Heck, even Microsoft still has 'Where do you want to go today?'


----------



## vitaboy (Feb 19, 2002)

Let's stick to the point here.

The point being made is, Apple is apparently moving away from "Think Different" in search of something new. First it seemed like it was going to be "The Power to Create" (or something similarly forgettable) that came out last year. Now there's talk about how "Everything is Easier on a Mac" *may* be a candidate for replacing "Think Different."

So it appears that Apple is searching for something new to replace "Think Different." As I expressed in the intial post, if Apple is replacing "Think Different," then it needs to replace it with something that is just as quotable and memorable, not with something quasi-luminous like "Everything is Easier on a Mac."

This post is not about whether "Think Different" is broken or not. But if Apple is intent on replacing it, it better replace it with something just as good. 

However, while "Think Different" was a great and very inspiration tagline (I was one of the people who found it ironic that people who made fun of the phrase being "ungrammatical" were the very people missing the point - that Apple was telling people *what* to think instead of *how* to think), I do get the sense it is time for a breath of fresh air. One of the problems of "Think Different" was that it was a rallying cry for the faithful, but now Apple needs to reach out and touch all the new users out there who didn't think different. The new digital lifestyle focus deserves a new rallying cry, one that expresses the joys of having a Mac as the hub of your digital lifestyle. In those terms, "Think Different" no longer can serve the purpose.

Secondly, Microsoft dropped "Where do you want to go today" a while ago. It's been replaced by "Are you XPerienced?" I guess you missed all the TV commercials of people flying around through the air after "experiencing" XP. 

Finally, there is a fantastic reason to "fix" things that are not broken. Namely, it's called improvement. Sure, there was nothing broken with Henry Ford's Model T, but I'd take any modern car over a Model T any day. The Model T worked just fine, thank you, but dammit, those meddling engineers went ahead and "fixed" such a fine, non-broken device by adding electronically timed fuel injectors, shock absorbers, air conditioning, turn signals, power steering, steel-belted tires, and the lot. Damn all those meddlers to hell with interfering with the status quo! Not!


----------



## vitaboy (Feb 19, 2002)

On a totally unrelated note, there is a great anecdote about Henry Ford breaking the rule of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." While being known for building the first commercially successful automobile, Henry Ford's real contribution came from his application of mass production as a means for lowering costs.

Ford was obsessed about lowering costs and maximizing profits. He would send his engineers to junkyards to examine thrown out Model T's to catalog which parts broke and which parts survived. The engineers found that one particular widget was always in perfect condition no matter how many cars they examined - this part was so durable, it never broke!

So what did Ford do? He ordered the engineers to design the part less durably, thus allowing him to produce it more cheaply, which allowed him to squeeze additional cost savings in production. This allowed the car to be sold for less, allowing more consumers to buy it. While this seems counter-intuitive, it worked as the cheaper part still didn't break all that often and was cheap to replace if it did. Turns out having a "perfect" part was not only unnecessary, but it was detrimental to both the company and the product, since it made the car more expensive for everyone.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 20, 2002)

How about just "Think"


----------



## Jadey (Feb 20, 2002)

I love the new slogan, "Everything is easier on a Mac". Yes, it's longer than most slogans, but it's right to the point, and it has the word "Mac" in it. "Think Different" could have been used to advertise anything by any company. It said nothing about Macintosh computers or its advantages. The new slogan tells me we're talking about Macs, and what about 'em? Everything is easier on them. Oh, that's nice to know!


----------



## symphonix (Feb 21, 2002)

I already hate the new slogan and have only just heard it. It reduces the image of the mac to a simplified PC for beginners and people who can't program their VCRs.
"Think Different" may be stale, but it does carry the spirit of the Apple user - rebellious, creative and hard to fool. If they need a new slogan, they should try targeting the leaders and inspirers. The "Everything is Easier" slogan targets people who lack confidence and/or knowledge, which is fine, but who is going to follow their example?
On the other hand, a campaign that catches the attention of the designers, engineers, scientists, students, artists, writers and rebels will have a smaller "hit-rate" but will boost a base of users that people are willing to follow and listen to. When the "new to computers" crowd goes looking for a PC, they are more likely to follow inspiring and credible people than the advice of someone in a computer store. And everyone knows (and at times is) one of these inspiring people.
That was the appeal of the "Think Different" campaign, and thats the demographic their new slogan should aim at.


----------



## dani++ (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes, this new 'slogan' sucks big time.


----------



## rinse (Feb 21, 2002)

Think different has been along to long, and computing is a goal oriented activity.... "Everything is easier on a Mac" says that those goals will be easier to achieve. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Veljo (Feb 22, 2002)

Everything is easier on a Mac, in my opinion, is lame.

Think different was the world's best motto. I love it: it was short, plain, simple and conveyed its point with ease. I could look at my friends and say Apple are the best: you know why? Because they're the only ones that Think Different. They're not just like Microsoft and Compaq, just make an OS or computer, slap some home brand OS or home brand computer parts made in China, they're top quality parts, top quality OS, and everything!


Apple Computer Inc.
THINK DIFFERENT.


----------



## vitaboy (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I still love "Think Different" - it's catchy and cool in a way that's hard to describe. Plus, I love all those black and white images of different thinkers that Apple has spotlighted in the various "Think Different" campaigns.

Still, I feel like it is time for a change. "Think Different" was a rallying cry in a time when Apple was standing on the brink of oblivion. Now that Apple has been stable for quite some time now, it needs something more energetic and forward-looking. Something designed to tap into the primal energies of growth. 

In that sense, "Think Different" isn't nearly so suited as a war cry to take Apple into a new Golden Age of Growth. I'm not sure what is good enough to replace "Think Different," but my feeling is that "Everything is Easier on a Mac" just lacks the edge and the pizzazz of a battle cry. For one thing, ease of use says nothing about the syle of the new iMac (which arguably can speak for itself). Ease of use says nothing about how much a value the $1800 iMac is compared to PC "equivalents." Ease of use doesn't really convey what a *joy* it is to use a Mac. Sure, a toaster is the easiest thing to use in the world, but is it a joyful experience? For those reasons, Apple needs something better than "Everything is Easier on a Mac."

"Step up the technology"

or 

"Step to the new revolution"

or something else. But something better than the "easier" theme.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 24, 2002)

I just want to vote "NAY" for "Everything is easier on a Mac"!

Also, I've _heard_ it's easy to build your own PC, so technically, not *everything* is easier on a Mac...  But I digress.


----------



## gomarky (Feb 24, 2002)

I agree with the previous post that "Think Different." was most appropriate when Apple was having trouble and was trying to turn themselves around. And, because it was a great implementation of the new brand, it lived on for years.

But, don't expect "Everything is easier on a Mac." to replace "Think Different." I'm not saying that "Think Different." will stay. It's just that the new tagline needs to leverage Apple, not the Macintosh.

Apple makes more than just the Macintosh and Macintosh OS's. They developed iTunes, iPhoto, the iPod, Quicktime, Firewire and so on. "Everything is Easier on a Mac" pigeon holes the company as a hardware and operating system.

Instead, the tagline should convey the following: ease of use, creative freedom and out of this world style. Above all, it needs to do it with identifying the consumer on a human level. Convince the consumer that Apple makes technology that is an extension of one's personality, not a piece of software or hardware.

I think THAT would be a good approach. Now just don't ask me what the tagline should actually say. I don't have a clue. I'm not a writer. I'm only a critic. Ha!

Any thoughts?


----------



## vic (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I already hate the new slogan and have only just heard it. It reduces the image of the mac to a simplified PC for beginners and people who can't program their VCRs.
> "Think Different" may be stale, but it does carry the spirit of the Apple user - rebellious, creative and hard to fool. If they need a new slogan, they should try targeting the leaders and inspirers. The "Everything is Easier" slogan targets people who lack confidence and/or knowledge, which is fine, but who is going to follow their example?
> On the other hand, a campaign that catches the attention of the designers, engineers, scientists, students, artists, writers and rebels will have a smaller "hit-rate" but will boost a base of users that people are willing to follow and listen to. When the "new to computers" crowd goes looking for a PC, they are more likely to follow inspiring and credible people than the advice of someone in a computer store. And everyone knows (and at times is) one of these inspiring people.
> That was the appeal of the "Think Different" campaign, and thats the demographic their new slogan should aim at. *




exactly my friend, it target 95% of the people that do not use macs. that is the point.


----------



## Koelling (Feb 25, 2002)

I too like the old slogan and want it to stay (See that whatever its called field below my name? that was there before I knew apple was thinking about removing Think Different.)

Remember all those Dodge Ram commercials where it said "Think" I always thought "Different" afterwards. It was just reaction. A lot of my friends (EE majors and the like) don't seem to respect my mac because it is easy, yet as much as I ask they can't ever seem to name something that actually is inferior about ease of use. I think if Apple had more than 5% EEonMAC would work but they need something to gain the respect. Computers are still technical, as much as they don't want to be so you have to attract the techies in order to get software thats worth using as well as those single parent soccer moms that want an appliance. Think Different to me attracted both.


----------



## WDRAM (Feb 26, 2002)

Apple: quit focusing on the soccer moms for your target market! The Mac is a wonderful tool for anything and everything creative; Apple doesn't exploit those advantages nearly enough. Keep "Think Different". It's a slogan that works for sure. "Everything is easier on a Mac."........are you guys emulating AOL or something?
If you're gonna change your slogan, go back to the ol' Apple I riff:
"Byte into an Apple"


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 7, 2002)

"Simply Powerful" or "Power Made Simple"?

Or were those re-runs for the eighties?! I don't know... HEHE...

-B


----------



## Boyko (Mar 8, 2002)

This might be more of a tagline than a slogan but...

"Sure, I might have a great body, but I wish people would respect me for my mind." 

"Love your computer again." 

"It's okay to hug a Mac."/"Hug a Mac."


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boyko _
> *"Hug a Mac." *



HEHE... That reminds me of the "iFruit" FoxTrot book! The tagline would definitely go well with the new iMacs.

-B


----------



## adambyte (Mar 10, 2002)

Although, "Think different" is catchy, there is a better message to "Everything is easier on a Mac."... so why not combine the catchiness of one with the more specific message of the other?

"Think creative."

"Thinking different is thinking better."

"Yeah, my Mac can do that... and more."

"As powerful as it is easy."

"This way to the future of computing."

"Taking the 'pew' out of computers."

Alright, maybe not that last one, though.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 10, 2002)

Wow these are all so much better than EE on M. I think the Apple marketing department should choose one, (or stick with Think different), and then take the weekend off to celebrate the new slogan. So many of those would keep Apple fresh and out there. I don't like the "hug a mac" one but Simply Powerful is elegant and calls to the techie and technophope in all of us.


----------



## Jadey (Mar 10, 2002)

I like the last one best


----------



## evildan (Mar 12, 2002)

I have to go with "Power Simplified"

I was reading the posts and came up with it as I read.. then I found that someone else had posted the exact quote! Two Apple loves can't be wrong.

It really is the best solution, it hints about the Unix underpaintings of the OS, and the Aqua interface... 

Another one that stuck out was "Love Your Computer Again" which would fit very well with Apple's Hippie image.

Apple only wins this war if they can prove that there really is no choice in computers... using a PC is just wrong... 

How about some of these for consideration:

*"Apple, it's just right"*
kind of a clarification to the PC users out there.

*"People and Power holding hands" *
Kind of long, but could be used on an independece political freedom spin.

*"Are you there yet?"*
This one could be turned around a bit too easily... critics of the mac could ask  the question back... but I figured I'd leave it in as an option.

*"Smile, it's a Mac"*
Just a playful reminder to those considering the mess of buying a machine... and it also serves the people who currently own the machine.

I am sure there are more, but those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 12, 2002)

I like "*Power Simplified*" the best.


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 12, 2002)

That we're all pretty much on the same track! I think we all agree that the main point the slogan should present is: Unix = Power, Mac = Ease of Use.

I like "Power Simplified", and my only alteration would be to modify it to: "Powefully Simple". I just think it's a little easer to read, say, and remember.

Just my opinion of course! ;-)

-B


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm new to the Mac platform. When I use Mac OS X and see the attention to detail or when I read about how great the iPod is or when I admire the engineering in the new iMac, I'm reminded of an old Carly Simon song..."Nobody Does It Better". I think that would make a cool slogan for Apple. I think it very simply expresses what Apple sets out to do with their products: deliver an experience that is just better than what the other 95% of people settle for.


----------



## Trip (Mar 14, 2002)

Heh, I think they should keep the currently changed slogan. Just so PeeCee users can whine like you are all doing.

Oh, here's one for you: "Suck it up".


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vitaboy _
> * Secondly, Microsoft dropped "Where do you want to go today" a while ago. It's been replaced by "Are you XPerienced?" I guess you missed all the TV commercials of people flying around through the air after "experiencing" XP. *


* 

We don't get Apple OR Microsoft commercials here in Perth. Actually, we DID get some Windows XP ads, but I was sure they still had Where do you want to go today. Ah well.*


----------



## simX (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Koelling _
> *Remember all those Dodge Ram commercials where it said "Think" I always thought "Different" afterwards. It was just reaction.*



I thought it was the other way around.  Wasn't their slogan "Different." with an Apple Garamond-y font?  That really pissed me off -- it was just basically stealing the slogan. 

For me, if I was making the slogan, I'd use this:



> Powerful.  Simple.  Elegant.



I know it's weird to have 3 one-word sentences, but it gets the point across and it's catchy.


----------



## xaqintosh (Apr 21, 2002)

I am very disappointed with Apple.
"everything is easier on a mac" is just plain stupid. They should just stick with "Think Different". It worx so much better IMHO. Plus, all my peecee using friends refrain from macs exclusively because they are so much easier to use, which means to them macs are less powerful.*

email*


----------



## dricci (Apr 21, 2002)

Everything is Easier on a Mac will sell to a lot of Windows converts, but it does sort of put the Pro Mac users out.

I'm sure Apple isn't trying to offend anyone with it, but I do believe they could have done better.

What ever happened to "The Power to Be Your Best" ?

Anyways, I don't think "Everything is Easier ona  Mac" is trying to replace Think different. I haven't seen "Everything is Easier on a Mac" crammed onto the new iMac commercial, so I guess until they think of a new short slogan, they'll just use the sloganless Apple Logo to get their point across.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 15, 2002)

by the way, where have you all seen this new slogan? I haven't seen it anywhere...


----------



## blb (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *by the way, where have you all seen this new slogan? I haven't seen it anywhere...
> *


http://www.apple.com/easier/


----------



## scaryfish (May 17, 2002)

I heard somewhere (can't remember where) someone suggested Apple change their slogan to "Buy a mac or we'll kill your entire family"

Heh, they should change it to that!


----------

